# Good MTB spots near Barcelona?



## PhxBenK (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be in Barcelona for the Catalunya MotoGP race in June. Was wondering if there are any good spots near the city to go mountain biking? Also a place to rent a decent bike?
I welcome someone that wants to be my guide, I will buy you a few beers.  
Any place that is accessible via public transportation with a bit of a ride to/from the trailhead?

Feel free to send me a PM too. 


Thanks!


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Barcelona has the sea on one side and the mountains on the other. Plenty of trails right out the door. I'm from there. Just let me come back to you anothr time, ı'm typing from my phone and it suxs. Can provide you all the info you need. Cheers


----------



## PhxBenK (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome thanks man!


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi there. I´ve asked the 2 largest bikeshops where I normally go and they do not rent bikes. What a pity. You may want to contact them anyway or just to hang around there for a while.

These are the shops:

Probike: http://www.probike.es/ 
I know them since long ago. Actually since I started MTB´king 15 years ago or so. Nice, nice people and large cool shop.I know first hand they speak english.

Tomas Domingo. http://www.tomasdomingo.com/index.php 
Kind of competence of the former. Not as nice though.

There are more, I´ll check and tell you.
Bye


----------



## olliechapman_2 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## mountain-x (May 23, 2005)

Likely headed that way in January and would love to know of where to rent and where to ride. Any pointers from your trip PhxBenK?


----------



## Pierre_s (Feb 17, 2014)

Up!

I'll be in Barcelona for a few days this may and wouldn't mind taking my bike with me.
Any trails / rides recommended around the city?
I'll have my car so can drive around easily.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

Pierre_s said:


> Up!
> 
> I'll be in Barcelona for a few days this may and wouldn't mind taking my bike with me.
> Any trails / rides recommended around the city?
> ...


pasate por este foro y encontrareis muchos post de todas las ciudades

ForoMTB.com

en barcelona en concreto estos para quedar con gente

este es el foro de salidas y encuentros entre los foreros

el general

Cataluña/Catalunya | ForoMTB.com

algunas opciones con los que he salido alguna vez y hay muchas mas

Endureggs ! Salidas endureras por la Serralada de la Marina ! | ForoMTB.com

CONVIVENCIAS ESPIRITUALES | ForoMTB.com

COLLSEROLADES ... coses d'en Collse i Cia | ForoMTB.com

Salida por el Parque natural del Garraf | ForoMTB.com

tambien convendria saber si practicais XC , Enduro o all mountain

un saludo

Please read this forum and you will find many post of all cities

ForoMTB.com

in barcelona in particular to meet with people

This is the forum for outings and meetings between membersthe

general

Cataluña/Catalunya | ForoMTB.com

Some options that I have ever been and there are many more

Endureggs ! Salidas endureras por la Serralada de la Marina ! | ForoMTB.com

CONVIVENCIAS ESPIRITUALES | ForoMTB.com

COLLSEROLADES ... coses d'en Collse i Cia | ForoMTB.com

Salida por el Parque natural del Garraf | ForoMTB.com

also lot know if practicais XC, Enduro or all mountain

a greeting


----------



## Pierre_s (Feb 17, 2014)

thx Aspirina!
I'm an all mountain kind of guy who loves a good long single track (who doesn't? ).
I wish I had paid more attention in spanish classes... Seems that most of the real info is held by the locals and google translate doesn't cope too well with their bikers slang


----------



## joeuser (Jun 10, 2006)

If your spanish research attempts fail, I can suggest a good day trip from Barcelona: Start with a short train ride to the town of "Olesa de Montserrat". Spanish short distance trains are called "Cercania", they travel often and cheaply, bikes are free, just roll on. Or take your car... but it's not really needed.

Here's is the gps-track: | GPSies Track | GPSies

You'll also get a funky old cable car to an even older and very famous chloister. Then a bit more uphill on dirt roads and a majorly cool single track for downhill. Some pictures: Rehabilix - von El Hierro nach Barcelona | Seite 63 | MTB-News.de

Have fun.


----------



## Pierre_s (Feb 17, 2014)

thx @joeuser!


----------



## jorditj (Jun 11, 2014)

If anyone is interested, I can provide you with the best singletrack gps-tracks in my riding zone, close to Barcelona, and easy to get by train (bikes allowed off-peak).


----------



## shelle (Jun 4, 2014)

I visited Barcelona, the city is beautiful: a lot of architectural edifices, very nice city beach and wide promenade along the city beach where everyone can ride a bike.. But if i remember correctly there is Montjuic hill which is a big park where you can ride a mountain bike from where rider can have great view on the city..


----------



## aspirina (Jan 25, 2007)

es el TIBIDABO y el parque de collserola
donde hay muchas rutas y bikers que de seguro
os llevaran ya sea rally o enduro
mirar foromtb en rutas y quedadas y poneros en contacto
con ellos


----------



## Weedling (Feb 28, 2008)

I live in La Garriga, about 40 mins out of Barcelona, can give you GPX files for awesome singletrack too.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Lots of info here! Any updates on places to rent bikes (in Barcelona city, for a week or so), or maybe buy one to sell later? I've found some classified sites which might work for that. And a shop or two for rentals/used sales.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

I too am interested in renting a mtb in Barcelona. Anybody find any more info on that?


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Ended up renting from Terra Diversions.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

mbmtb said:


> Ended up renting from Terra Diversions.


Hi, can you give more info on this? I'll be going to Barcelona in June and would love to rent a bike and ride. Thanks.


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

thegweed said:


> Hi, can you give more info on this? I'll be going to Barcelona in June and would love to rent a bike and ride. Thanks.


Call or email them. Bike rental in Barcelona city Center. TERRA BIKE TOURS Barcelona .

You can tell them I sent you... they might remember the American guy who rented a bike last May to attempt the BCN 300 without proper route info (since they never provided it to us).


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll be in Barcelona this weekend if anyone wants to ride or show me the local trails. Looking to get 20-30 miles of single track/DH in.


----------



## RogueRonin (Jan 8, 2017)

edenger said:


> I'll be in Barcelona this weekend if anyone wants to ride or show me the local trails. Looking to get 20-30 miles of single track/DH in.


I'll be there this weekend too...be there all week for MWC. I'm looking to ride on Sunday, if possible.


----------



## razorjack (May 28, 2006)

Hi
Travelling to Barcelona for a week. Should i take my bike ? i'm looking for decent 'enduro' trails ! nothing easy !  (more like Finale Ligure or San Remo)
I found few https://www.trailforks.com/region/barcelona/?lat=41.319675&lon=1.922995&z=12&m=trailforks

I saw that there was even DH race many years ago, but what about trails? are they maintained ?


----------



## Saiklin (Dec 3, 2018)

in the Girona area there are spectacular landscapes to go by bike. I leave the website of a company that makes organized bicycle trips with hotel, restaurant, bike rental, guides, gps, massages, etc. https://www.saiklin.com/en/


----------

